# Hoodlums and Acadia National Park



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I said I'd go...and we went. Here are some of the better photos from today's outing. We hiked for about three hours. The hoodlums loved every minute of it.










Loop Road - The road you drive on in the park. Plenty of places to pull over to sight see or places to park to get out and hike.










Getting started...




























More...


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Hoodlums on the trail. Their very first "official" hike.










Scenic.










At the "beach".










Forgot to turn on the defrost for the camera. Sakari, dipping her feet in the water. Funny, in Miami, she didn't want to go in. Here? She bounced right on in. And wanted to go further out.










"Wassat?"










Condensation, right on his face. Bother.










Sans hoodlums. We stayed here for about 15 to 20 minutes. We then headed back up the mountain towards the car. We were gone maybe an hour. When we drove back down, the tide was in...all that you see here was now covered in water. In just an hour. Crazy.

More...


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Scenic. Nice looking bridge.










Because the hoodlums only stared and did not bark at him, I actually got a photo.










Seagulls floating around in the water.










I love crashing waves.










I said I love crashing waves.

That's it for now. We just took one trail. Next time we'll try another trail and maybe go a little further. And I'm getting the boy a pack...he gets to carry everything, (except the camera), next time.

They loved it. And the people loved them. And they actually behaved themselves and made themselves look like respectable dogs. Until they saw other dogs, of course. But, they got lots of attention and pets today because everyone thought they were "so cute!!!!"

One person actually said, "What kind of dogs are those?" And it reminded me of a thread here because, the rest of the conversation went like this:

Me: "Lab mixes."

Him: "They look like foxes!"

Me: "Foxes?!?" :twitch: 

Him: "Well, the little one does."

I think it might have been a very long time since that dude has seen a fox.

Anyway, the weather was perfect, for me.  Just the way I like it. Cold, foggy and slightly rainy..misty rainy, really. I had just the right amount of layers on and we were able to go three hours without stopping, (except at the beach so they could explore all the mussels on the ground and eat seaweed and chase flies), and we didn't need a drink that entire time either. Perfect. Weather. For us.

I think I'm going to buy an annual pass.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Beautiful pics! I love the pic of the bridge with the reflection! I think your boy will love a pack.


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

SerenityFL said:


> Scenic. Nice looking bridge.


 I really like this photo! I am a bit jealous and definitely consider Maine a place to live. Who knows, maybe I'd meet Stephen King!:becky:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL pictures!! I lived in Maine(2 different parts, 2 winters and 1 summer.) It was BEAUTIFUL, although sadly because of a LONG lasting case of the chicken pocks I missed most of the summer in Northern Maine!! However from what I remember, it was BEAUTIFUL, and you certainly captured that in your pictures!! What area in Maine are you in?


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

It's funny how similar Wallaby looks to the hoodlums. 

Looks like you all had a blast!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Those are great pictures. Maine is really beautiful. Yes a pack would be great, We got one for Richter this winter. When we go hiking in the Mountains this summer he has to pack some things. I like that kind of weather also.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Looks gorgeous -The hoodlums and the scenery! They really are magnificent looking pups. I love those ears and tails of theirs. They look like they are very happy with their mama for taking them on a new adventure!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Fantastic pictures!!! it looks like you are settling in well, I'm jealous of the park!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What a gorgeous place to be able to visit! I hope you had a good time and found it helpful that you went. I can tell the hoodlums....I mean.....the "foxes" really enjoyed it. LOL. Foxes?? Really? :twitch:

Thanks for sharing! :tongue:


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Scarlett O': I live in Hampden, just outside Bangor. (Which I'm still learning how to pronounce both...apparently the "p" is silent in Hampden...who knew and Bangor, I got the "o" part right but the hard "g" is something I am struggling with. Not that I can't do it, it just seems weird.)

Since I have a 7 day pass and since no one is going to be hiring or interviewing again tomorrow, I think we will go back and hike around some more. I'll try another trail and see what we find. Oh and I got the hoodlums their Advantix today and got the boy a pack. He doesn't seem to mind it one bit. I put it on him in the store, he didn't fuss at all. I put my pop in the pocket and some other stuff, still didn't fuss. Great! I am trying to make him feel important; let him know he has a job so that hopefully, when we do see other dogs, he'll stop being a pain in the behind and concentrate on his JOB! 

It will make hiking so much easier since now I only have to carry the camera.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Looks like a lovely spot. I love the ocean and looks like the dogs are enjoying it as well.  Glad ya had yourself a good time.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

SerenityFL said:


> Scarlett O': I live in Hampden, just outside Bangor. (Which I'm still learning how to pronounce both...apparently the "p" is silent in Hampden...who knew and Bangor, I got the "o" part right but the hard "g" is something I am struggling with. Not that I can't do it, it just seems weird.)


Oh that is cool! For both the winters I lived in between Brewer and Holden!:biggrin1: If you are a reader at all I would HIGHLY suggest taking full advantage of the Bangor library!! It(at least when I was there 10-ish years ago) was AWESOME!!:biggrin: And hahaha, yes the pronouncements of different cities and towns just kinda comes to you!:smile: I still correct people(or the tv!LOL) if I hear them saying the different towns wrongly!HAHA


----------

